# Greetings and salutations + a question to help get me started



## NineShadowEyes (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello fellow forumites. I'm new here. I've, somewhat unexpectedly, been writing a story. I wouldn't call it a book or a novel yet. It's just a sort of thing I started playing around with for my own personal gratification. I have a story inside of me that wants telling and I want to write it out. I never had aspirations for sharing it with a wider audience. I started a few months ago and now I've up to 70,000 words. I figure I'm about 60% through the story.

Anyway, I joined this forum to start getting feedback, learn more about writing, and to sample other's work. This seems to be a good place to start.


Thanks. I hope to have a positive experience here.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi Nine.

First of all you need to ask your question in the writing discussion as this forum is only for introductions. Just start a thread in the Writers Discussion forum forum and ask your question there. I promise you will get responses 

As for everything else you will need ten meaningful posts in the forums except for the word games and procrastination central and you be able to post your own crative wroks as well as be able to choose your own avatar and signature.

So explore, do a critique or two, get involved in discussions. There is plenty to do around here.

Now go and get your question answered


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 5, 2015)

NineShadowEyes said:


> ... I started a few months ago and now I've up to 70,000 words. I figure I'm about 60% through the story.



Haha! Now your story owns you! Welcome the world of the lucky writer. 



> Anyway, I joined this forum to start getting feedback, learn more about writing, and to sample other's work. This seems to be a good place to start.
> 
> 
> Thanks. I hope to have a positive experience here.



You will have a positive experience, here. That's almost guaranteed. But, this forum, like all others, follows the "Get what you put into it" model.  The more effort you put into having an enjoyable experience, the more of an enjoyable experience you will have! 

Luckily, there are simply bunches of places for you to interact with like-minded people regarding writing discussions. And, if you need to take a break, there are several recreational areas, as well. There are also Groups that you might be interested in and you can even create your own blog page. In short - If you want something regarding interacting with a group of fellow writers, it's here.

You can make a submission, in areas reserved for that purpose, after you make ten posts in the "non-recreational" areas. That includes the Discussions areas as well as responding to other submissions by offering your own critique of the work. Engaging fellow community members is something that's encouraged, here, and there's plenty of places for you to do that, no matter what your writing interest or skill level happens to be.

See you on the forums!


----------



## NineShadowEyes (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome. Sorry about posting a question here. I didn't realize that wasn't allowed.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 5, 2015)

It's okay Nine. It really wasn't a biggie


----------



## aj47 (Jan 5, 2015)

Welcome to the community.  I see you've met the rules.  

There is a lot to do around here, so you're sure to find discussions to join or games to play or maybe creative work to comment or critique. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 6, 2015)

NineShadowEyes said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Sorry about posting a question here. I didn't realize that wasn't allowed.



You can ask questions. I think that mmrmustard16 was just trying to let you know that these sorts of questions are what WF - Writing Discussions forum deals with best. Please, jump in there and fire as many questions and you can think up! (Well, maybe one or two less than that, just to make sure the forum software doesn't crash!  I think a great many of us could overload "teh internetz" with our questions.  )


----------



## escorial (Jan 6, 2015)

View attachment 7174View attachment 7175View attachment 7176


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jan 6, 2015)

Welcome to WF! If you're having trouble getting critiques, send a critique someone else's way. Reciprocation is a great way to find feedback.


Should you need anything, feel free to PM any of us mentors, we're always here to show you around, or let you know what's going on. If you need a critique, you can always PM us, and we'll be glad to help.

Enjoy!


----------



## Blade (Jan 8, 2015)

Welcome to the forums.



> I started a few months ago and now I've up to 70,000 words. I figure I'm about 60% through the story.



That is quite an epic for a first effort. I certainly hope your estimates for the length are somewhat accurate or it could get quite out of control.

In any case we are always pleased to see new writers here, especially ones as ambitious as yourself. Good luck with your endeavours:eagerness:.


----------



## NineShadowEyes (Jan 8, 2015)

I wrote a lot this past week. I'm up to 87000 words now. I get my page counts right out of Word so they're spot on.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow! 87000 words! That's impressive.  Welcome to WF.


----------



## Cran (Jan 9, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> post your own crative wroks


The forum has depths even I didn't know about. 

Welcome to WF, Nine - sorry about that; I'm from Oz and any name over two syllables gets shortened - see you on the boards.


----------



## HMCBHT (Jan 13, 2015)

That's a ton of words! Look forward to reading some excerpts


----------



## NineShadowEyes (Jan 23, 2015)

I finished my first draft yesterday. 96000 words. :icon_cheesygrin:

On to revisions!


----------

